# Time Capsule Mansion



## woodland pixie (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello this is my first posting so please bear with me. So pleased to find you guys! 

This house has always fascinated me since living in a part of it over a decade ago and when I noticed it had partly fallen down I thought I'd pay a little visit with my camera. I love old buildings and derelict places and this was like a dream. Literally. Sure I've wandered this part of the house in dreamtime...

I don't know much of the history I'm afraid, there really isn't much available...rumours it used to be a hotel but can find no info anywhere about that. It was owned in the 1800s by a County Magistrate whos wife was killed in a tragic train crash in the late 1800s. It is presently owned by a bit of a nutjob who collects houses, fills them with stuff and then lets them rot. There were always parts of it which were inaccessible...locked rooms etc. Extremely haunted but not in a really scary way. I always felt safe there (from the ghosts anyway) but see through blonde children dashing down the corridor when the lecky meter just ran out is never really cool when you live alone in a mansion  One of the rooms was white with mould 12 years ago, every single thing in it also, this is the collapsed end of the building in the photos. I lived at the other end and had 9 inch mushrooms growing in my living room.

Was not expecting to get inside, merely wanted to stage some photos with my son in similar positions but 4 feet taller  but it was way too overgrown to do that, there were no points of reference left. The massive stone drive is now lawn. And the tennis courts are a meadow/jungle. The beautiful stone steps leading to the tennis court and plinths are impossible to find in the undergrowth. I know we're not allowed to post cars but one was entirely hidden in the undergrowth (overgrowth  ) Tragic that a grade 2 listed building was allowed to get into this state. Hope you like my photos. In my defence, it was absolutely pissing down most of the time so not a good light. Plans to go back when the sun is out. Really quite hairy at times though, this is a *very* unsafe building in places. The floor has collapsed in the kitchen and the cellar is at least 30 foot down...fairy steps.... And as the house was divided into apartments I could not access all of it and wanted to include pics of the other part I lived in but that isn't allowed I don't think. I hope I've followed all the rules correctly... So here goes! Welcome to Mouse Mansion 






[/url] picture sharing[/IMG]




[/url] upload photos[/IMG]




[/url] adult image[/IMG]




[/url] image hosting tinypic[/IMG]




[/url] image hosting over 10mb[/IMG]




[/url] free jpeg images[/IMG]




[/url] image hosting[/IMG]




free image hosting




[/url] photo sharing[/IMG]


Never got over my love of the outdoors indoors since moving to a junkyard as a child and having a tree growing in the corner of my bedroom for a while 




[/url] free screenshot tool[/IMG]


Sinister mug 




[/url] 20mb image hosting[/IMG]




[/url] programs to take screenshots[/IMG]




[/url] image upload[/IMG]




[/url] how do you print screen[/IMG]


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 13, 2013)

Very cool find great pics welldone.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard! What an excellent house to find for your first report, well done...


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 13, 2013)

YES!! great report and images, great find!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice one guys. Super chuffed to have been able to access...it may be all rubble by the time we get another sunny day  are we able to update existing posts here if we return? Took me frigging hours to learn how to post this and was so dark that day I would love to add to it  or maybe 'sunny day mouse mansion' could be another post? Don't want to bore people but this is such a big house there is lots I was unable to snap due to time and my son being a bit freaked


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 13, 2013)

*Bloody hell! For a first report it doesnt get much better than this!! Well done you!! *


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2013)

Cracking first time report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## wing nut (Jun 13, 2013)

Great pics ..well done !!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 13, 2013)

fantastic location!
I love the picture of the netted window and the plants growing through,
Great first report, thanks!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 13, 2013)

Thats the sort of place I dream of finding! Perfect first post.


----------



## Urbexr (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh wow, what an amazing find!


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 13, 2013)

lots too see there good stuff


----------



## Bones out (Jun 13, 2013)

Well done you!!

Looks reasonable nick inside considering.....


----------



## skankypants (Jun 13, 2013)

Top stuff,thanks for posting this ripper of a site...!


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 14, 2013)

Thank you everybody! Glad you like them..the place is magnificent even in its decrepitude. Stealthstar, that's my favourite too  and Bonesout, I specifically left out the photos of the enormous holes in the floor down to cellar as I thought I might get told off for being to dangerous. It wouldn't be the first time  also left out the more trashed rooms as the rules said between 10 and 15 photos and I could've posted about 100 but thought I'd choose the most interesting not the most destroyed... stoodz...no it's hours away but you're not meant to ask I believe...rules!!


----------



## muppet (Jun 14, 2013)

cracking first report what a find thanks for sharing


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 14, 2013)

what a lovely looking place, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 14, 2013)

some of your photos are a little on the blurry side...
BUT, this is a cracking report and a good find, well done


----------



## Mardy Bum (Jun 15, 2013)

Brilliant! I'd be sorely tempted to swipe that flower power screen, it's lovely!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jun 17, 2013)

Lovely! Must have rekindled memories


----------



## woodland pixie (Jun 17, 2013)

Mardy Bum said:


> Brilliant! I'd be sorely tempted to swipe that flower power screen, it's lovely!



I only take pictures... but yes it is! And it would infest your home with insects instantly I reckon


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice report, i would end up spending hours and hours (and more hours) in a place like this.

Although, that face mug (pic 14) is freaky!


----------



## Balloonatic (Jun 17, 2013)

Cool! Nice done!


----------

